# Portable Drag Strip



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I wanted to make my Drag Strip portable. I have the first part taken care of. How to protect the track and components.

Harbor Freight has these aluminum cases with foam inserts that you can make conform to anything you want put in them.










I was able to get everything in and there was even room to add more straight pieces than what originally came with the track. I was able to get 15 straights inside at the top. Everything fits snug, so it will be protected.










Now I am going to come up with a platform to put it on. My pickup has a six foot bed, so I am figuring three six foot 1x6's. I need to come up with a way to connect the three boards together that will be easy to assemble and disassemble. In some instances I will have to set it up on sawhorses, so where the boards connect will have to be rigid. I am also thinking of some type of wood moulding secured on these boards on each side of the track to keep the track in place and to keep the cars on the track if they come out of the slot.
Something like this, just a 90 degree piece.










I will be thinking on it this week and will maybe try to put something together next weekend.


:dude:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's how mine is built. Works great, is light weight and sets up just fine on saw horses. It's built in three sections so it can be used as either a 1/4 mi or 1/8 mile set up and still have an 8' shut down area.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I meant to add, the frame work is 1'X2" metal studs with 1/2" OSB on top. the track is secured to the plywood with wood screws and has model railroad cork roadbed on each side. The cork has cardboard firing strips (normally used to shim out sheet rock) under it to bring it up even with the track.
Each of the three sections have power taps connected to terminal strips. It also has terminal strips to connect each of the power packs and the controllers,and the shut down area has dynamic brakes that can be turned on or off.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a common way to join the sections for portability and strength is to extend the supports underneath ( in my case the 2X2s that run the length of the track on each side underneath) 4 inches beyond one end of each section and make nice removable screw attachments to the next section. of course the last section doesn't need the extension.


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

TGM2054 said:


> ...the frame work is 1'X2" metal studs...



Are they aluminum? Where did you get them?

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Studs*



travis1960 said:


> Are they aluminum? Where did you get them?
> 
> :dude:


picture #135 in that photo album appears to show aluminum studs under the track

pics # 187 & 188 show more detail


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, they appear to be aluminum. Wonder if it is drywall framing? I thought drywall framing was galvanized metal though.

:dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What about robbing the slides out of an old kitchen table


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

They are drywall framing,galvanized steel. The same stuff used in commercial construction. Light weight and won't warp. They were left over from a basement remodel I did, but you can get them at most any home improvement store or drywall supplier.
On each end I put a piece of wood inside the metal stud secured it with screws, then made a template and drilled holes through the end of each module and attach them together with bolts,washers and wing nuts. That way all the holes are in the same place and I can convert it from 1/4mi to 1/8 mile with out having problems.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Am I the only one not seeing the most important thing? Where are the cars? LOL


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I will go to one of the home improvement stores and take a look at them. Looks like the way to go.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep the pix coming as you go through the build! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

You know how you will sometimes "over think" something. I kept trying to think of a frame to build to make my drag strip portable and lightweight at the same time. You know, easy to deal with. The idea from the beginning was to use folding saw horses to set the frame on. Remember.....portable. I was sitting there thinking and looked over at my aluminum ladder......epiphany!!!!!










When fully closed and folded up, the ladder is 4'....when unfolded and extended.....17'. So, I unfolded it, extended it out on the folding saw horses. Got my two 8' 1"X6" boards and laid them on the ladder. 8' + 8' = 16'...perfect on the 17' ladder.










Then over thinking how to join the two boards......second epiphany!!!!! Couple of spring clamps.......easy peasy!!










Makeshift "car catcher" on the end. Wa..La..portable drag strip!










Takes about 10 to 15 minutes to set up.

:dude:






Never "over think". :tongue:

:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the guard rails are a nice touch


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If I had lane choice, I would choose the left lane...


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> the guard rails are a nice touch


Once again I was over thinking on what to put along side the track in case a car de-slotted. 
Looked at the pile of orange guard rail laying on the table.....it was a day of epiphanies. LOL! :tongue:

:dude:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,hey that looks pretty good for a step ladder,great idea:thumbsup:.

I'm a big proponent of using what you got,and that's one of the best ideas of using what you've got,i've seen lately:thumbsup::wave:
Rick


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

However, that is a very long Dragstrip....

Quote:
So, I unfolded it, extended it out on the folding saw horses. Got my two 8' 1"X6" boards and laid them on the ladder. 8' x 8' = 16'...perfect on the 17' ladder.

I think that 8' X 8' = 64'

That is "Taking the long Run".

Nice looking Strip.

Rob


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> However, that is a very long Dragstrip....
> 
> Quote:
> So, I unfolded it, extended it out on the folding saw horses. Got my two 8' 1"X6" boards and laid them on the ladder. 8' + 8' = 16'...perfect on the 17' ladder.
> ...


:tongue:

:dude:


----------

